# 7 ft. sturgeon kept at 6th st.



## trout

I really hope someone took a pic of the license plate.
The fish was out of season, it should have been released.
That person (POACHER) stole a valuable resource from each and every one of us, and deserves punishment


----------



## samsteel

what a bastard, here is a great article on Michigan sturgeon:

http://blog.mlive.com/state_sports/2008/03/imagine_lake_michigan_filled_w.html


----------



## YKJ

That pic is very sad! That Sturgeon is older than that guy! Thanks for posting the pics Alpha Buck and Rad Fish. I pray someone can recognize this poacher so he can pay for this crime!


----------



## Crawfish

Maybe if you can confirm that a reward is available, send the pics to the local news stations to see if they could spare 30 seconds to show the pictures and ask for tips? They may be able to use it on a slow news night...


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Someone knows this POS. I am sure he bragging about this fish all over town. I hope someone turns his ass in. This is very sad.


----------



## wadevb1

Sadly, The sentence this poacher could possibly face will fall far short to the damage he has done. The Judge probably doesn't know the life cycle of these great fish and if he did it couldn't be factored in.

I couldn't post my first hand account of this poaching incident without a happy ending. I fail to understand why no one took action if they were so outraged.


----------



## Superhog

kind of sad, 3 guys pictured in the pic with one having a cell phone in his hand and they didn't call! Call GRPD, I have had fairly good luck with them coming when I have called.
616.456.3400

Hopefully the dirt bag gets whats coming!


----------



## Catfishingfreak

I was down there Saturday (5/23) and when I was leaving I saw someone carrying one of those type nets down to the river. It had blue rope like that too. I don't know if those nets are pre roped with blue line or not but it could have been him. If I would have saw these pics before I went out that day to fish I would have definitely stayed to find out which vehicle was his and got a license number. Now that I have seen these pics I will be watching for sure. Note his glasses with the white on the side and his shoes with the black tips. I hope this punk gets caught. Someone should print this picture and laminate it and put it down by the area he poached the sturgeon. Leave the DNR hotline number on it. Someone know this person.
CF


----------



## Pike Eyes

I like the idea of posting this pic down there with the number. I can't believe how ignorant people can be. Seeing those pics make me sick!


----------



## STEELCHASER5150

Are these Fish even any good to eat, why would he not release, seems like you would have to fillet that thing with a machette. What was he THINKING, i hope he gets caught also. I fish there her and there and have printed the picture, if i recognize him he'll get a few choice words outta me.


----------



## brookie~freak

This is the most outrageous thing I've seen posted. What a friggin brainiac this guy is-a real piece of work- Snagging a threatened species, probably the most protected fish in Michigan, at sixth street in front of oodles of spectators snapping pictures, and then dragging it away - sheesh!!!

What's really disturbing is that with all of the people who witnessed it, he still got away

This guy should be filling his drawers with bricks if he hasn't been caught yet- thousands in fines and restitution ( at least $3000 in fines plus $1500 for res. I think), revocation of hunting/fishing license for 3-5 years, confiscation of gear and vehicle used, plus jail time.


----------



## jimmyhimself29

Seriously did anyone even say anything to this d-bag? how do you get away with a 7 foot fish in a truck? could he live close?


----------



## doublell

there is a great group called sturgeonfortomorrow.org located up on black lake. someone who saw this and have the pics should contact them and get them involved. go to their site and you will see this is a very involved group.


----------



## RDS-1025

brookie~freak said:


> What's really disturbing is that with all of the people who witnessed it, he still got away


That is a fact. You have two more guys in these pictures with cameras and nobody got a picture of his vehicle. I would have made damn sure he did not get away with this. You can believe that.


----------



## GVSUKUSH

What are the chances that guy is down there again come Salmon season? 

My guess? 

100%


----------



## Catfishingfreak

GVSUKUSH said:


> What are the chances that guy is down there again come Salmon season?
> 
> My guess?
> 
> 100%


Probably pretty good seeing he has a net already. He may fish off the bridge too. I'll keep my eyes open for sure.
CF


----------



## rtj1981

Has anybody thought of putting up fliers at the fish ladder or at local sporting good stores? Hopefully somebody has a better picture of the guy. Somebody has to know something, especially if there is a reward involved.


----------



## Big Brown

people stand around and take pictures instead eh??? I am not a big fan of the almighty bottom feeder but I would have smacked the guy!!! no one cared as he roped the fish and dragged it down the sidewalk? the " I was dogsitting and couldnt do anything" comment really killed me. I dont know who is worse, the poacher or everyone else that sat around on their thumb....


----------



## Firemedic

Big Brown said:


> I am not a big fan of the almighty bottom feeder but I would have smacked the guy!!!


So you would have assulted this guy? Come on. That is just as illegal as poaching. Not that I have any remorse for anything that will happen to this piece of scum.


----------



## wally-eye

Somebody needs to send those photos to TV Channel #8 and #13 in GR along with a "nice polite" letter explaining the violations, the age of the fish and how it affects the sturgeon population...........


----------



## Big Brown

dont take every word literally there fire medic. are you serious? I was waiting for a lecture from somebody...


----------



## ready4pullback

Those pics make me sick. I hope this guy gets busted.


----------



## wyldkat49766

wally-eye said:


> Somebody needs to send those photos to TV Channel #8 and #13 in GR along with a "nice polite" letter explaining the violations, the age of the fish and how it affects the sturgeon population...........


And the GR Press. But I think the pictures would have to come from the person that took them. 


I also agree with fliers around the river area too.


----------



## A Fisherman

So is anyone actually contacting the media, or are we just talking about it?

If nobody confirms that they have contacted the media, the I will do it later today. Perhaps maybe contacting Michigan Out of Doors too, maybe they'll air the pictures and a short story.


----------



## homerdog

Anyone know this guy and care to identify him to the DNR?


----------



## bigcountrysg

Care to elaborate on this some more. Time, day, better discription of location. The story behind it.


----------



## NittanyDoug

are these the pictures from the couple of threads last week about a guy keeping one and dragging it to his truck and no one saying anything about it? Except one guy here did call I if I remember.


----------



## portagelaker

Is this the guy from the thread last week about the dirt bag who caught the fish and took off in front of a bunch of people?


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=289249


----------



## homerdog

Did not see the other thread, I just saw the pictures on another forum and thought this might be a good place to post them. Mod's can merge this thread with the other if they want to.


----------



## stinger63

I read about this in the other thread all I can say is the picture doesnt show the guys face very well but the guy is an idiot with all the people around watching him to do this.I hope this poacher does get caught.


----------



## RAD FISH

:: I have just sent the pics. to Joe LaFurgey at wood TV and gave him my phone number to discuss this with him.


:: Just so you all know I was not there at the time of the offense and was not told about it until the following Mond. Trust me if I was or many many of the other regulars down here where there he would not have taken that fish period and may very well have lost some teeth out of the deal. I am outraged that no one got his license plate #, I just can't understand that but no one did so now it's a fox hunt. 


:: Someone commented about the net and seen someone with the same net, I to seen A net identical to the one used in the offense in the back of someone's truck I tracked the guy down and it for sure was not the same guy. Johnny's sells there drop nets pre rigged with blue rope and green net just like this one so there are a lot of them around that look the same. I am doing all I can do to bring Justus to this matter and will do all I can even though I wasn't even there.


----------



## 4 Car Garage

It's starting to make the rounds...http://www.spartantailgate.com/foru...rd/384858-fish-poacher-6th-street-dam-gr.html


----------



## AL D.

Wish I had been there, he would be the one on the stringer. Hope they catch that POS!!!!!!! Al :rant:


----------



## stinger63

I wonder how soon he shows back up at this fishing hole?:lol:


----------



## RAD FISH

:: I have talked to a few more fishermen that where down there when this happened. He fought the fish to near death then as soon as he landed it he ripped its gills out then shoved the rope in it's gills. One of the fishermen called 911 to report it but they never showed up. I should be able to get some more pics. of the guy soon as i now know who one of the guys takeing pics. in the photo's I have. As far as him showing back up down here in the near future, that is slim to none but the scum bag will be back some day.


----------



## dsmithgall

Very upsetting that with all the people around, who seemed to be so concerned about this- that nobody thought to take a picture of the guys face, truck, or plate number.. or call GRPD, DNR, etc..

This guy is a turd- and hopefully gets what he has coming- you would think out of all the locals down there, someone would have stopped this guy.

Hopefully he shows up, I think there is a ton of people looking for him now


----------



## KWB

What a dousche...

Why would you do something like that???


----------



## MSUICEMAN

if it was full of eggs.... caviar. in some circles sturgeon meat is highly regarded also. I have caught quite a few, but do not keep them.


----------



## jimbo

it's been 9 days now. is there any updates on finding this guy.
dnr, are they looking into this or not?
channel 8, haven't seen it there either. ( although i have'nt watch the news for awhile)
i hope this guy doesn't get a free pass on this


----------



## Jay Wesley

Luckily, a few of us keep track of these sites. Otherwise, we (DNR) did not get a call on this. I did not receive any information on this until this week when someone told me to look at the site. The information and pictures have been forwarded to our Conservation Officers for an investigation. Sturgeon for Tomorrow is interested in offering a reward for information that leads to a conviction. 

Please give us credible information if you have it. I am sure someone knows who this guy is. Give us a call or email. Don't assume that Conservation Officers are keeping track of your forum. 

Anytime that you suspect a fish or game violation, contact the Report All Poaching (RAP) hotline at 1-800-292-7800. This is available 24/7. If an officer is in the area, they can respond immediately while the violation is occuring. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Frantz

Good work and thanks for the info Jay


----------



## jimbo

thanks Jay. i assumed you guys knew about this long before i did.
just wanted some feedback on any action being taken .
please keep us informed


----------



## captjimtc

It's sad that there is people still like this in the world with no regard to fishing laws...I truly hope he gets caught and fined to the fullest extent...


----------



## Zofchak

Jay Wesley said:


> Luckily, a few of us keep track of these sites. Otherwise, we (DNR) did not get a call on this. I did not receive any information on this until this week when someone told me to look at the site.


 According to the link on page one of this thread a member of this site (And an eye witness) contacted the DNR soon after the incident took place.


----------



## thousandcasts

Jay Wesley said:


> Luckily, a few of us keep track of these sites. Otherwise, we (DNR) did not get a call on this. I did not receive any information on this until this week when someone told me to look at the site. The information and pictures have been forwarded to our Conservation Officers for an investigation. Sturgeon for Tomorrow is interested in offering a reward for information that leads to a conviction.
> 
> Please give us credible information if you have it. I am sure someone knows who this guy is. Give us a call or email. Don't assume that Conservation Officers are keeping track of your forum.
> 
> Anytime that you suspect a fish or game violation, contact the Report All Poaching (RAP) hotline at 1-800-292-7800. This is available 24/7. If an officer is in the area, they can respond immediately while the violation is occuring.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Thanks for looking in on this, Jay!


----------



## hypox

I hope this dirtbag gets caught. Above and beyond all fines & penalties, I think someone should snag his ***** and drag him around until near death....

Has anyone had any luck getting this on TV?


----------



## malainse

Jay Wesley said:


> Luckily, a few of us keep track of these sites. Otherwise, we (DNR) did not get a call on this. I did not receive any information on this until this week when someone told me to look at the site. .


Not to be rude but, looks like you are the one that is "assuming" the DNR was not contacted. Just because you were not aware of this does not mean a call(s) was not made. A member of this site contact the RAP line the day of incident and talked to a CO who call him 2 days later ......



msunolimit said:


> On 5/15/09, It appeared as though somebody followed the kid, but as I'm typing this the DNR CO just called to talk about it with me and informed me that the only complaint made was from me.





msunolimit said:


> The DNR *WAS* called as originally stated. It just took them 2 days to get back to me, the *ONLY *person to call.





RAD FISH said:


> :: I just got two pictures of this scum bag with the fish. I called the DNR and left a message for officer Rogers yesterday telling him I have pics of the perp. with the fish.





RAD FISH said:


> I have gotten the pics. to officer Rodgers. Now all we need to do is identify the guy in the pics. and locate him.


So CO Rogers called and pictures given to him on the 22nd.



RAD FISH said:


> :: One of the fishermen called 911 to report it but they never showed up.


I also forwared this information to a local CO on 5-19.... (found out he was on Vacation and did not get the info until this week).


----------



## MSU Marksman

I'm interested if the dispatcher at 911 really sent someone out or not? I'd like to know if there is record of the call, who received it, and who it was forwarded to.


----------



## jimbo

anyone know how old this fish may have been?


----------



## Sprytle

Any recent info on this???


----------



## Greenbush future

Seems like the DNR may have dropped the ball on this one. Just because somone is on vacation means nothing gets done? Over worked and under paid I bet. Sure hope they can find this guy but with this much of a time lapse with no action will make it extreemly tough. Good luck.
Using the RAP hotline is a great idea but it doesnt always work, sounds like 911 isnt any better.


----------



## thill

I called the RAP line this spring, when a bunch of 20-somethings were catching/snagging spawning pike in a closed river, during closed season. 

A DNR officer contacted me within minutes to get my report AND called me back after a few hours to let me know they busted the snaggers and thanked me over and over for calling. 

The RAP lines does work and the DNR are doing the best they can. Please everyone program the RAP number in your cell phone (if you haven't already). I'm glad I did.

RAP 800-292-7800


----------



## altenfish

jimbo said:


> anyone know how old this fish may have been?


Male lake sturgeon spawn once they reach 14-16 years of age. Female lake sturgeon do not spawn until they reach 24-26 years of age. This fish depending on sex was likely at least 14 years old but could have been older.


----------



## RAD FISH

:: First of all Jay check your PM's I rather vent to you in person then on the site. I called the RAP line to try and leave you a message last night and they told me they didn't know how to get a hold of you NICE! You should probably have read this tread from the beginning be for you put up your ridiculous post.

::I Just talked to officer Rogers and he told me he has been on the look out for this guy and will be until he is caught. He also said he was driving a silver GMC pickup with a white tool box and may be Hispanic. I am still trying to get the other pics. of the crime from another fisherman, maybe with a better face shot.


----------



## Ieatantlers

altenfish said:


> Male lake sturgeon spawn once they reach 14-16 years of age. Female lake sturgeon do not spawn until they reach 24-26 years of age. This fish depending on sex was likely at least 14 years old but could have been older.



This sturgeon was more mature than just starting to spawn. I've seen spawning sturgeon caught that are 3 ft long, tops. Some 7 ft. sturgeon are aged at around 70 years. My guess would be close to 50 years old on this fish, possibly older. Def. much much older than 14 though, which makes this act even more disgusting. That fish was older than the guy that caught it.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Thanks Jay for letting us know you're aware of this and it's being looking into.


----------



## mud_puppy

RAD FISH said:


> :: First of all Jay check your PM's I rather vent to you in person then on the site. I called the RAP line to try and leave you a message last night and they told me they didn't know how to get a hold of you NICE! You should probably have read this tread from the beginning be for you put up your ridiculous post.


As I understand it, RAP is part of the Law Enforcement Division - if Jay works for Fisheries Division, they probably don't have contact information for him.

I understand you're upset about this situation, as am I and a number of other people, but dial it down. How do you think Jay would have known? RAP's not going to call him, they're going to call a C.O. Did you have a plate number or some other identifying characteristic that's going to help the C.O. find this guy? Even if the C.O. didn't call you for two days, that's not to say he didn't get the complaint. How do you know he wasn't checking with GRPD or Kent County Sheriff's Department to see if they had any info? Do you know for certain that he wasn't checking any security cameras that may have picked the guy up? 

What I don't understand is how out of all of the people who witnessed this, no one seems to have gotten a plate number. But let's blame the DNR, who Do Nothing Right.


----------



## Fishbone

> As I understand it, RAP is part of the Law Enforcement Division - if Jay works for Fisheries Division, they probably don't have contact information for him.
> 
> I understand you're upset about this situation, as am I and a number of other people, but dial it down. How do you think Jay would have known? RAP's not going to call him, they're going to call a C.O. Did you have a plate number or some other identifying characteristic that's going to help the C.O. find this guy? Even if the C.O. didn't call you for two days, that's not to say he didn't get the complaint. How do you know he wasn't checking with GRPD or Kent County Sheriff's Department to see if they had any info? Do you know for certain that he wasn't checking any security cameras that may have picked the guy up?
> 
> What I don't understand is how out of all of the people who witnessed this, no one seems to have gotten a plate number. But let's blame the DNR, who Do Nothing Right.


----------



## msunolimit

I think there's a lot of blame being tossed around here that is unjust, namely on me, and the DNR. 

In regards to the former, I was dogsitting for my older brother. I had the dog on a leash, tied up. I have seen people with animals confront others before, with the animal usually taking the abuse. I am NOT going to put a dog that isn't even mine in that kind of danger. Furthermore, I had a few fishing rods with me for fishing smallies (crankbait rod, tube rod, etc...) and I'm not about to leave $1000+ in fishing gear unattended to confront a guy that for all I know may have a gun...That's why, like I've said a few times and many still haven't seemed to grasp. I DID call the DNR...

In regards to the latter, the DNR was a little slow to respond when initally called (I made the call as the guy was leaving (as I didn't see him stringer the fish and rip the gills out because he landed the fish at the boat launch). For those ripping the DNR apart, they are severely understaffed, and unfortunately can't make it to every call within 5 minutes. I have been in contact with CO Rogers (sp?) and will also have my eyes open for him when I'm fishing (usually quite a bit this time of year downtown). With as much attention as this has gotten, I am confident that the DNR is taking this quite seriously. Furthermore, I do believe this dirtbag will be caught.

Also, the guy who caught the fish was tan, but I'm 99.999% sure he was white, not hispanic. Probably about 5'8" 145lbs or so


----------



## Jay Wesley

Rad Fish,

I PM'd you back.

Thanks for all your efforts on this. 

I did not read your earlier posts. Glad to see that people are calling the RAP line when necessary. 

Also appreciate everyone's efforts to submit information to the DNR regarding this case.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

msunolimit, do not take offense or feel that you need to defend yourself to anyone on here. You did the right thing. You called the RAP line. There are all these people who are like you should have done this or that or I would have done this. I would love to knock this dipstick out but you and I are no vigilantes. 

This guy is going to get caught. Too many sportsmen know about this know. He wil brag or do something dumb like try to get it mounted. It is very easy for one to sit behind their computer and make it sound like you are just as bad as the slob who did this. Thank you for calling and thanks to the other guy who put up the pics. Maybe someone else did get the plate # or a vehicle description.


----------



## duxdog

??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Steve

*REWARD: $1000*​ ​ Reward offered for information resulting in the arrest and convection of the pictured individual responsible for the illegal harvest of a sturgeon at the 6th Street Dam in Grand Rapids.

Report any information to the DNR RAP hotline at:​ 1-800-292-7800​


----------



## Pike Eyes

I hope this will help catch this idiot.


----------



## homerdog

Here's an enhanced pic of the perp.


----------



## sigman

What can they do to him now that the evidence all but the picture is most likely gone? I have called the RAP line one some guys more than once at Bellville lake for keeping big spawning walleye before the opener from shore and no one ever showed up. I dont care at all to drop a dime one these guys.


----------



## Alpha Buck

sigman said:


> What can they do to him now that the evidence all but the picture is most likely gone? I have called the RAP line one some guys more than once at Bellville lake for keeping big spawning walleye before the opener from shore and no one ever showed up. I dont care at all to drop a dime one these guys.


I have called numerous times on some consistent steelhead poachers on the Grand river and nothing has ever come of it. I have gone so far as to follow these aholes to their truck and get their license plate number and still they continue to come back and rape the fishery untouched. They are the same guys that camp out on bridge street and run around like a chicken with its head cut off trying to cut lines and retie them so they can land them on the other side. Just for reference, one of them always wears a shoulder pack and carharts, he looks a little like the Super Mario character.


----------



## thousandcasts

Alpha Buck said:


> I have called numerous times on some consistent steelhead poachers on the Grand river and nothing has ever come of it. I have gone so far as to follow these aholes to their truck and get their license plate number and still they continue to come back and rape the fishery untouched. They are the same guys that camp out on bridge street and run around like a chicken with its head cut off trying to cut lines and retie them so they can land them on the other side. Just for reference, one of them always wears a shoulder pack and carharts, he looks a little like the Super Mario character.


You're not the only one that's called about that.


----------



## Scott K

sigman said:


> What can they do to him now that the evidence all but the picture is most likely gone? I have called the RAP line one some guys more than once at Bellville lake for keeping big spawning walleye before the opener from shore and no one ever showed up. I dont care at all to drop a dime one these guys.


This thing has too much publicity for them to just let it go. If someone is able to ID the guy then the DNR will almost certainly be pressing the case to the fullest.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Alpha Buck said:


> I have called numerous times on some consistent steelhead poachers on the Grand river and nothing has ever come of it. I have gone so far as to follow these aholes to their truck and get their license plate number and still they continue to come back and rape the fishery untouched. They are the same guys that camp out on bridge street and run around like a chicken with its head cut off trying to cut lines and retie them so they can land them on the other side. Just for reference, one of them always wears a shoulder pack and carharts, he looks a little like the Super Mario character.


Yes, that is crazy. I believe I know who you're talking about also. We always called that spot the "meat hole" but I mean how much steelhead can a guy actually use? They generally yield a good amount of meat and I cannot believe it all gets consumed. 
We always called those types game hogs and a few other choice names probably not allowed here... But this sturgeon clown takes the cake, I do hope he gets his due.


----------



## Outdoor Gal

The Grand Rapids Press ran a front page article today with the picture that was posted here, with info on the reward. Hopefully somebody that knows the guy will see the article, want the money, and turn him in.


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG

Congrats guys.......it's only a matter of time now. This guy might as well turn himself in to the law.

http://www.woodtv.com/dpp/news/local/kent_county/Sturgeon_fisherman_wanted_by_DNR


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2009/06/state_offers_1000_reward_to_la.html


----------



## RAD FISH

:: Now thats what im talk'n about! Thanks officer Rogers good job man! Tick tock tick toc tick tock.


----------



## MAttt

STEINFISHSKI said:


> http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2009/06/state_offers_1000_reward_to_la.html


Nice article SF!
I think his days are numbered until someone drops a dime on him.

Although this one comment made me laugh!

Posted by lionsfn54 on 06/03/09 at 2:28PM
*It's idiots like this guy that give sportsman a bad name.*
*I mean how stupid can you be? *
*I'm assuming he thought it was a catfish or carp? *
*That's what we get for having sixth st. dam so close to the west side.*
*When is enough, enough? *
*We need to start putting a tether on the Polish!*


----------



## Fishbone

What happens if the offender turns himself in from all the additional public attention? 

Does the offender qualify to receive their own reward money?

If offender is not caught in a certain period of time, where does the additional reward monies get forwarded to?


----------



## shadow

Well judging by the pic and the attire he is...

-late 20's or early 30's
-not married (no ring) plus what married guy wears shoes and pants like that?
-probably spends alot of time at the local bars/clubs 
-drives a car, most likely a coupe of some kind

these are all assumptions of course :lol:


----------



## Flyfisher

shadow said:


> -not married (no ring) plus what married guy wears shoes and pants like that?
> 
> -drives a car, most likely a coupe of some kind


Yeah, he should be arrested by the fashion police for the baggy jeans and white Adidas sneakers.

News reports indicate he drove a silver GMC pickup truck. 

Sure hope they catch this loser...hard to believe that with the number of folks from this site that frequent that area, no one recognizes this guy?


----------



## Catfishingfreak

Flyfisher said:


> Yeah, he should be arrested by the fashion police for the baggy jeans and white Adidas sneakers.
> 
> News reports indicate he drove a silver GMC pickup truck.
> 
> Sure hope they catch this loser...hard to believe that with the number of folks from this site that frequent that area, no one recognizes this guy?


They'll have him by the end of the week. His friends will turn him in for $1000 for sure. His time is running out.....and fast. :lol:


----------



## Flyfisher

wally-eye said:


> Could have as the rope was already there to tie him up till the LEO's got there...


:lol: that would have been "hog-tied".


----------



## 2PawsRiver

> Too bad "Underdog" wasn't there to save the day. Apparently, some people feel that some of the witnesses that contacted the DNR and submitted pictures didn't do enough.


Never said it wasn't enough, and appreciate they guys that called and have provided information. 

I don't think it's a macho thing, maybe it's just a difference in life experiences as it applies towards being outdoors. 6th Street is in Grand Rapids, maybe those outdoorsmen are more of an Urban Outdoorsman with varying degrees of confidence or commitment when it comes to the outdoors and it's resources.

Before anybody gets riled up, there are different kinds of outdoorsmen, from those who relish hiking throught he wilderness, to those who prefer an RV, and those differences in experience result in different kinds of people, none better then the other, just different.

I only say I am suprised because quite frankly of the guys I routinely hunt and fish with I can't think of one that would not have at least walked with the guy to his truck explaining that he would be writing down his license plate number and reporting him, or a few that would have been assertive with him when discussing the situation, and a couple that would have stomped a mudhole in his butt.

Not everybody has that mentality, I am only suprised that nobody did.

While reading the posts I will say that it has changed one opinion. I don't know so much that the fact that nobody did more really represents a change in outdoorsmen as a whole, but maybe is just highligts a difference in outdoorsmen geographically.

You've expressed your opinion, and you're welcome to it. I've expressed mine, and I don't believe I've been insulting or sarcastic towards anybody and I don't beleive it warrants any in return.


----------



## Flyfisher

2PawsRiver said:


> Never said it wasn't enough, and appreciate they guys that called and have provided information.
> 
> I don't think it's a macho thing, maybe it's just a difference in life experiences as it applies towards being outdoors. 6th Street is in Grand Rapids, maybe those outdoorsmen are more of an Urban Outdoorsman with varying degrees of confidence or commitment when it comes to the outdoors and it's resources.
> 
> Before anybody gets riled up, there are different kinds of outdoorsmen, from those who relish hiking throught he wilderness, to those who prefer an RV, and those differences in experience result in different kinds of people, none better then the other, just different.
> 
> I only say I am suprised because quite frankly of the guys I routinely hunt and fish with I can't think of one that would not have at least walked with the guy to his truck explaining that he would be writing down his license plate number and reporting him, or a few that would have been assertive with him when discussing the situation, and a couple that would have stomped a mudhole in his butt.
> 
> Not everybody has that mentality, I am only suprised that nobody did.
> 
> While reading the posts I will say that it has changed one opinion. I don't know so much that the fact that nobody did more really represents a change in outdoorsmen as a whole, but maybe is just highligts a difference in outdoorsmen geographically.
> 
> You've expressed your opinion, and you're welcome to it. I've expressed mine, and I don't believe I've been insulting or sarcastic towards anybody and I don't beleive it warrants any in return.


You are totally right, Mark. Opinions will vary on how people are going to react in a situation like this. Your job training makes it instinctual to get a license plate number, if nothing else. Meanwhile, "Joe Public" is taught to call the RAP line. As I said before, hindsight is 20/20 and in a perfect world, people would have gotten a plate number. Its one thing to suggest, from an educational point of view, that people get plate numbers in the future. Its another thing to suggest that the people who witnessed and reported this are "less than sportsmen". Giving you the benefit of the doubt, I choose the former and hope that you were "educating" us, and not calling out other M-S members for not doing enough.


----------



## stillfish

Well, the words out i heard about the story on ower radio station here in Lansing and said theirs a 1,000 reward for the perp.. He'll get caught...


----------



## Flyfisher

stillfish said:


> Well, the words out i heard about the story on ower radio station here in Lansing and said theirs a 1,000 reward for the perp.. He'll get caught...


That's good news. I was wondering if anyone knows Eric Sharp with the Detroit Free Press? If he is not already aware of this crime, perhaps his resources with such a widely read publication would help?


----------



## 2PawsRiver

> I choose the former and hope that you were "educating" us, and not calling out other M-S members for not doing enough.


Not doing either, I have an opinion, expressed it and explained it, discussed it, and considered the input of others, changed my opinion a bit, based on that input.

The thoughts of other members who can discusss an issue rationally have influenced my thoughts on many topics, to include this one.

Fishbone, theres nothing wrong with anger as long as it's controlled. As for "Elite", it may be elite in your world. I don't know for sure, as you've not had the gumption to fill out a profile. While it may be outside your realm of experience, in many others, taking some form of action against wrong doing is the norm. I was fortunate enough to see it in my Grandpa, my father, and most others I have known through my life. 

I'm not sure where your located, as you've not listed it, but there are many great outdoorsmen on this site and I know many throughout the state, possibly you could benefit from some time with one.


----------



## steelieagw81

Has he been caught yet? there is a 1000 dollar reward on his **** by the DNR


----------



## Fishbone

2PawsRiver said:


> Fishbone, theres nothing wrong with anger as long as it's controlled. As for "Elite", it may be elite in your world. I don't know for sure, as you've not had the gumption to fill out a profile. While it may be outside your realm of experience, in many others, taking some form of action against wrong doing is the norm. I was fortunate enough to see it in my Grandpa, my father, and most others I have known through my life.
> 
> I'm not sure where your located, as you've not listed it, but there are many great outdoorsmen on this site and I know many throughout the state, possibly you could benefit from some time with one.


----------



## sport72186

Flyfisher said:


> That's good news. I was wondering if anyone knows Eric Sharp with the Detroit Free Press? If he is not already aware of this crime, perhaps his resources with such a widely read publication would help?


I e-mailed Eric Sharp asking him to do a story. If anyone else would like to do the same his e-mail address is [email protected]


----------



## hypox

I e-mailed eric as well. Keep getting the word out everybody, I smell a victory soon!


----------



## Whit1

steelieagw81 said:


> Has he been caught yet? there is a 1000 dollar reward on his **** by the DNR


 
That's what needs to be discussed in this thread. What was done was done, what happened, happened and Monday morning Q'backing won't change it. Get this thing back on topic..........and that's getting the perp caught and tried, etc. and keep that other stuff outta here it only serves to confuse the discussion.


----------



## Witness#11

I have eaten sturgeon before - in a restaurant that sold legally harvested Pacific Coast sturgeon. It is not that great.

I hate to say it, but I doubt he will be caught. The side view of his face and the fact that he drives a pick up are all that is known. 

It's a shame that sturgeon was killed but it also a shame that the entire reason that sturgeon was hooked was because of the pointless 6th Street Dam. Get rid of that dam and maybe sturgeon will be able to get upriver to spawn. Unlike steelhead and salmon, sturgeon are native to Michigan. 

Funny how so many sportsmen want to string up this idiot. However, where is the outrage that an entirely pointless dam is blocking access for sturgeon to spawn in the upper Grand. 

That's the real tragedy of the situation. You 6th Street lovers can say that removing the dam wil remove sediment. So what. The lower Grand is a cesspool after a rain. Remove the dam and let nature flush all that junk out of the system.


----------



## wally-eye

Witness#11 said:


> I have eaten sturgeon before - in a restaurant that sold legally harvested Pacific Coast sturgeon. It is not that great.
> 
> I hate to say it, but I doubt he will be caught. The side view of his face and the fact that he drives a pick up are all that is known.
> 
> It's a shame that sturgeon was killed but it also a shame that the entire reason that sturgeon was hooked was because of the pointless 6th Street Dam. Get rid of that dam and maybe sturgeon will be able to get upriver to spawn. Unlike steelhead and salmon, sturgeon are native to Michigan.
> 
> Funny how so many sportsmen want to string up this idiot. However, where is the outrage that an entirely pointless dam is blocking access for sturgeon to spawn in the upper Grand.
> 
> That's the real tragedy of the situation. You 6th Street lovers can say that removing the dam wil remove sediment. So what. The lower Grand is a cesspool after a rain. Remove the dam and let nature flush all that junk out of the system.



Nope I can't do it........ Sorry nevermind......:sad:


----------



## duxdog

Whit1 said:


> That's what needs to be discussed in this thread. What was done was done, what happened, happened and Monday morning Q'backing won't change it. Get this thing back on topic..........and that's getting the perp caught and tried, etc. and keep that other stuff outta here it only serves to confuse the discussion.


 
Amen.


----------



## Flyfisher

Whit1 said:


> That's what needs to be discussed in this thread. What was done was done, what happened, happened and Monday morning Q'backing won't change it. Get this thing back on topic..........and that's getting the perp caught and tried, etc. and keep that other stuff outta here it only serves to confuse the discussion.



I agree Whit...sorry about my part of the off-topic discussion, but I felt compelled to defend the good work that was done, rather than dwell on the what if's and maybe's.

Hopefully people here are spreading the word, I know I have been through other resources, and its only a matter of time before the poacher is caught.


----------



## Oldgrandman

I usually fish downtown a time or two a week. All this info is quite useful and without it the story may never have gotten out. If I see the guy I'll play Colombo and try and get a plate or something.

On a side note Witness#11...there is no dam at 6th st. now. Just a bridge so you can rest easy


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Actually our conversation was the topic. Pictures, rewards etc, came later in the thread, much like most threads and conversations, the conversations change and vary.

While we're off the original topic of the thread. Nothing has happened yet. We could always sweeten the pot.

Whit maybe you could check with Steve see if we can paypal into an account to go towards a reward. With around 35,000 members wouldn't take much from each to generate an even bigger reward.

If it can be done I will start it off with 25 dollars.


----------



## Whit1

2PawsRiver said:


> Whit maybe you could check with Steve see if we can paypal into an account to go towards a reward. With around 35,000 members wouldn't take much from each to generate an even bigger reward.
> 
> If it can be done I will start it off with 25 dollars.


 

I sent Steve an email about this.


----------



## Pike Eyes

I too would like to contribute.


----------



## STEELCHASER5150

I have been monitering this thread since it begining, and every day hoping to read He's been caught, I feel the longer it takes, it may never happen,and that sucks!! I agree with 2paws, adding donated $ to the pot may help.


----------

